# 27'' Zoll zum Spielen und 1440p



## SnaxeX (16. März 2016)

Hallo! 

Ich besitze momentan einen 24'' Bildschirm in Full HD und ich würde gerne wissen, 

1) ob 27'' schon "zu groß" sind um CS zu spielen oder so...? Also ob ich da einen Nachteil habe, weil ich quasi "länger" brauche um von links nach rechts zu schwenken! Ist vielleicht dumm gedacht aber ich frag mal trotzdem... 

2) Wie fühlt es sich allgemein an in 1440p auf 27 Zoll zu spielen? Ist da der Bildschirm schon zu groß, wenn man ihn auf dem Schreibtisch stehen hat oder ist es noch angenehm? Und ist da die Pixeldichte auch nicht zu klein, dass ich da auch einen Sprung sehe?

3) Und warum sagen so viele, dass durch Freesync es egal ist, wie viele fps man hat und das Spiel so oder so einem flüssig vorkommt...?

4) Manche meinten, dass WQHD zu 4k cirka so ist wie HD Ready zu Full HD und man daher gleich zu 4k greifen sollte, vor allem, wenn man sich nicht so oft einen Bildschirm kaufen mag und der Unterschied da schon noch einmal krass ist von WQHD zu 4k!

Der Bildschirm sollte so 300-500€ kosten, ich möchte ihn möglichst lange haben (bis er eingeht und wenn das 10 Jahre sind) und FreeSync brauch ich nicht direkt (aber nice to have ist es sicher trotzdem und ich werde bei AMD bleiben in nächster Zeit, auch bei der nächsten Generation, einfach weil ich AMD supporten mag damit NVIDIA Konkurrenz hat, die Preise dadurch sinken und weil NVIDIA bei der 970 gelogen haben)


----------



## Jooschka (16. März 2016)

Ich zocke auf 'nem ~27,5" 1920x1200er 16:10 und ich empfinde es als sehr angenehm so eine große Fläche zu haben. 
Da ich mittlerweile einige 4K und WQHD-Monitore in 27" 16:9 gesehen habe, finde ich es bei der Größe noch nicht als Notwendig, auf UHD zu gehen, ich finde die Pixeldichte reicht bei WQHD aus und ist bei FullHD und 27" wirklch an der Grenze.
Wenn du bei dir jetzt schon jeden Pixel zählen kannst, dann ist der Schritt zu WQHD bei 3" mehr diagonale zwar immernoch sichtbar, aber nicht allzu deutlich.
Aber da hilft nur ab in den Laden, min n halben m Abstand lassen und gucken, ob's reicht...
Für mich persönlich würde ein WQHD bei 27" reichen... das größte Problem ist aktuell, die UHD-Monitore überhaupt zu befeuern!
Wenn du nicht grade ne 980 (ti) 390 (X) Fury oder gar Titan hast, wird da bei aktuellen Titeln erstmal nicht viel bei rumkommen, wenn sonst nicht alles auf (u)Low setzen willst... 
Machen wir mal ne kleine Rechnung auf:
Bei 24" 1080p hast du ungefähr Seitenlängen von 21,3" und 12" was eine Bildschirmfläche  von 255 quadratzoll ergibt. Dadrauf verteilen sich 1920x1080=2073600Pixel, was dann ca 8130 Pixel/Zoll^2 sind.
Bei 24" 1440p hast du ungefähr Seitenlängen von 21,3" und 12" was eine Bildschirmfläche  von 255 quadratzoll ergibt. Dadrauf verteilen sich 2560x1440=3686400Pixel, was dann ca 14420 Pixel/Zoll^2 sind.
Bei 27" 1440p hast du ungefähr Seitenlängen von 24" und 13,5" was eine Bildschirmfläche  von 324 quadratzoll ergibt. Dadrauf verteilen sich 2560x1440=3686400Pixel, was dann ca 11380 Pixel/Zoll^2 sind.
Bei 27" 2160p hast du ungefähr Seitenlängen von 24" und 13,5" was eine Bildschirmfläche  von 324 quadratzoll ergibt. Dadrauf verteilen sich 3840x2160=8294400Pixel, was dann ca 25600 Pixel/Zoll^2 sind.
Da sieht man, dass erst ab UHD ein richtig großer Sprung bei der Feinheit des Bildes ist, vor allem wenn man gleichzeitig die Bildfläche vergrößert!
Die blau markierten Werte sind die insgesamt zu berechnenden Pixel... 1080p auf 1440p ist 1,8 mal so viel , von 1440p auf 2160p ist 2,25 mal so viel und wie ei dir von 1080p auf 2160 p ist eine vervierfachung der Pixelmenge!
Wenn eine Graka 4 mal so viele Pixel berechnen muss (FHD auf UHD), braucht Sie dafür auch (fast) 4 mal so lange! und braucht auch (fast) 4 mal so viel Grafikspeicher (außen vorgelassen, dass die GraKa dann auch besser ausgelastet werden kann)
Ich würde mir das mit dem UHD momentan noch gut überlegen! Wenn bei dir nicht grade ne TitanX schlummert... 


Da mir der Fuß zu groß war hab ich hinten an die Vesa-Aufhängung 4 Brettchen drangeschraubt und ihn an 4 Brettchen an der Wand gehangen... Top!


----------



## SnaxeX (17. März 2016)

Ach, den Bildschirm würde ich mir jetzt sowieso noch nicht kaufen sondern erst in absehbarer Zeit - das Thema wurde interessant aufgrund der anstehenden neuen Grafikgeneration (und der Leistungssteigerung!). 

Würdest du bei WQHD jetzt eher zu 24 oder 27'' raten?

Edit: Habe es überlesen, bei WQHD ratest du zu 27''!
Das man für 4k viel Rechenpower momentan benötigt habe ich eh mitbekommen, danke noch einmal für die Veranschaulichung! Dann werde ich wohl eher zu 1440p greifen, wenn auch noch nicht jetzt!


----------



## falko76 (17. März 2016)

Ich will mir in 12 Jahren auch ein neuen Bildschirm kaufen. Bitte stellt mir doch mal detailliert alle Vor- und Nachteile zusammen, die da bei den Größen von 22 Zoll bis 104 Zoll bei Sitzabständen zwischen 50 cm und 450 cm auf mich zukommen. Und das bitte spätestens morgen, weil es mir sonst keine Ruhe lässt.


----------



## SnaxeX (17. März 2016)

falko76 schrieb:


> Ich will mir in 12 Jahren auch ein neuen Bildschirm kaufen. Bitte stellt mir doch mal detailliert alle Vor- und Nachteile zusammen, die da bei den Größen von 22 Zoll bis 104 Zoll bei Sitzabständen zwischen 50 cm und 450 cm auf mich zukommen. Und das bitte spätestens morgen, weil es mir sonst keine Ruhe lässt.



Im Grunde genommen wollte ich nur wissen, ob man momentan eher zu einem WQHD oder zu einem 4k Bildschirm raten kann, vor allem, da dann die nächste Grafikgeneration kommt und 4k dann vl  eher machbar ist. Da ich ja vorher einige Threads durchgelesen habe und dort gerne mal gesagt wurde, dass der Unterschied von WQHD und 4k mal nicht so groß ausfällt vom sichtbaren Unterschied, dann doch mal wieder oder das 4k einfach zu rechenintensiv ist und sich momentan WQHD eher eignet und bis 4k "massentauglich" ist, sind eh wieder genug Jahre vergangen, dass sich ein neuer Monitor sich lohnt.

Da diese Frage also gewissermaßen beantwortet wurde, wollte ich wissen, ob sich eher ein WQHD in 24 oder 27 Zoll lohnt bzw. ob 27 Zoll nicht fast zu groß ist und da dazu halt Erfahrungsberichte etc was für einen selber sehr angenehm ist - ob man 24 oder 27 Zoll bei 1440p nehmen sollte.
Und nein, ich brauche das nicht bis morgen oder so, ich wollte nur einen netten Dialog, deswegen habe ich auch extra geschrieben, dass die Entscheidung sowieso nicht jetzt fällt in dieser Woche! Aber danke für dein Kommentar.

Edit: Ah und ist FHD mit Ultra Details besser als WQHD mit mittleren/hohen Details oder andersrum?


----------



## Octobit (18. März 2016)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du alles Spielst, aber CS:GO ist für aktuelle Grafikkarten auch in 4k kein Problem. Von daher würde ich vor allem bei der langen geplanten Nutzung zu 4k greifen.


----------



## SnaxeX (18. März 2016)

The Witcher 3, Total War, Kerbal Space Program, Formula 1, Deus Ex, Quantum Break, BF5, Asssassins Creed usw - nicht alle Blockbuster aber einige


----------



## Octobit (19. März 2016)

Ich sehe gerade, du hast eine 380 verbaut. Da würde ich auf WQHD gehen, weil du sonst die Details in 4k ziemlich weit runter schrauben müsstest bei neueren Spielen. 
Vor allem ist in nächster Zeit auch kein Upgrade geplant denke ich, da das mit Skylake ja noch alles relativ neu aussieht.
Du könntest natürlich trotzdem 4k kaufen und dann je nach Spiel einfach Details und oder Auflösung reduzieren. Weil ehrlich gesagt finde ich für angepeilte 10 Jahre Nutzungsdauer 5k sinnvoller. Du musst dann aber bedenken, dass WQHD auf einem 4k Monitor nicht so gut aussieht wie auf einem WQHD Monitor (FullHD sollte (!) aber aussehen wie auf einem FHD Monitor).
Da kannst du dann in der Zeit bis zum Monitorkauf überlegen, was dich mehr stört: geringere Details oder geringere FPS.


----------



## SnaxeX (19. März 2016)

Ok, dann geh ich zu WQHD! Die 380er habe ich zwar jetzt verbaut, aber vl wird sie durch eine neuere ersetzt bei der neuen Grafikgeneration oder ich schau mal wie sehr die Preise stürzen von der vorigen Generation ala 390(X or non X) - aber dann hab ich selbst bei der mit WQHD den Vorteil von mehr FPS und Details bei WQHD! (Kommt aufs Spiel an, bei Rennspielen usw habe ich lieber mehr FPS, bei Strategiespiele usw. ist mir die Grafik lieber, da auch wenigere fps nicht schlimm sind!)

Welche Bildschirme sind so ungefähr zu empfehlen bei WQHD?
Und kann mir einer erklären, warum bei einem FreeSync Monitor sich 40 FPS genauso flüssig anfühlen sollen wie 60 FPS?


----------



## NuVirus (19. März 2016)

Also ich finde so 27-28" für WQHD ideal hatte vorher nen 24" mit 1920x1200 und ist trotzdem nen Sprung.

4K muss man dann schon bei der Größe mit Skalierung arbeiten bei WQHD kannst es einfach so nutzen wie es ist und fertig.

Durch G-Sync und FreeSync wird die Ausgabe der Bilder regelmäßiger einfach mal paar Artikel anschauen


----------



## SnaxeX (19. März 2016)

Ok, dann schaue ich mich da mal um! Danke für Eure Hilfestellungen 
Wie spielt es sich z.B mit einer R9 390 in 1440P? Die diversen PC Seiten nehmen ja immer nur Ultra Details aber wie is mit mittleren/hohen Details...? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Edit: Wenn ich nämlich danach google, auch in Englisch, kommt meistens nur 970 vs 390 und diese endlose Diskussion (die wir uns bitte Ersparen!^^), aber keiner sagt was genau dazu wie es damit aussieht!
Und sind 25 Zoll zu klein für WQHD? Weil sowohl Gamestar als auch pcgameshardware Empfehlungen für einen 25zoller aussprechen!


----------



## NuVirus (19. März 2016)

Bei 25" wird alles halt noch etwas kleiner dargestellt für Games ist es wohl sogar besser da feiner aber  Desktop finde ich 27" als ideal

Bei WQHD wirst du mit der 390 mit neuren Games 100% für hohe FPS auf Details verzichten müssen aber sollte gut funktionieren und Grafikkarte kann ja auch problemlos nachrüsten später


----------



## Octobit (19. März 2016)

Eine 390 performt in 1440p im Normalfall gut und ist ausreichend. 
Ob dir WQHD auf 25" zu klein ist, entscheidest nur du selber. Aber ich habe bisher nur zufriedene Stimmen zum Dell 2515 gehört. Von daher sollte das ganz gut erträglich sein.


----------

